# Is it ok to start



## Diva_Ziva (Jul 5, 2012)

I was only able to get some chicken quarters today is it ok to start Ziva on just quarters?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Sure, I would take most of the skin off and make sure there are no little bit of organ attached. Once she is doing well on the skinned quarters start leaving skin on little by little. Glad to see you getting started.


----------



## Diva_Ziva (Jul 5, 2012)

TY so much I was a bit worried about not finding turkey necks or anything but I am soooooo excited to know that starting on the quarters are ok and I have removed all skin from all (100lbs) I couldn't pass it up as it was a great sale 1 dollar for 10lbs


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

You got a screaming deal - you had better be glad you live across the country. There are several raw feeders in Washington (me being the worst) who would have fought tooth and nail for that!  My guys still get chicken about 3 days per week. Good job! You are going to become a meat sale guru.


----------



## Diva_Ziva (Jul 5, 2012)

yes it was a very good buy I would say... and I am very glad my neighbor had an empty chest freezer for me to use until I find one ( starting to think I may have to be new) my husband seen me pull up and came out with the kids to help carry everything in... took one look at the chicken and said... well kids I'm glad you all love chicken because it looks like we will be living on it for awhile ... lol I did have a question about chicken gizzards and hearts... could I cut and dry bake them for treats for Ziva.... I do that with any livers I buy her. I make all my bones and treats but now that I'm going raw I don't want to give her the bones I have that are made from everything wheat grains mint parsley I'll be selling them. Would you have any sites or recipes for raw treats?

And ty so much you have helped me in every post I have ever made here and you have helped me get over some of the fears I had


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Diva_Ziva said:


> yes it was a very good buy I would say... and I am very glad my neighbor had an empty chest freezer for me to use until I find one ( starting to think I may have to be new) my husband seen me pull up and came out with the kids to help carry everything in... took one look at the chicken and said... well kids I'm glad you all love chicken because it looks like we will be living on it for awhile ... lol I did have a question about chicken gizzards and hearts... could I cut and dry bake them for treats for Ziva.... I do that with any livers I buy her. I make all my bones and treats but now that I'm going raw I don't want to give her the bones I have that are made from everything wheat grains mint parsley I'll be selling them. Would you have any sites or recipes for raw treats?
> 
> And ty so much you have helped me in every post I have ever made here and you have helped me get over some of the fears I had


Great deal! :thumb:

you can bake the hearts, and gizzards, hearts are a bit more rich a muscle than other parts so maybe use them sparingly in the beginning, though you do say you've been giving the same thing as treats but in the form of liver, so she just may be fine with them. not many raw recipe's for treats... most would include dehydrating meats, liver, heart, stuff like that. we stuff raw fish, liver, chicken hearts and stuff like that inside of kongs, and freeze it for a night for ours as a treat, but for training we usually stick to the freeze dried liver we get at our local pet store.


----------



## Diva_Ziva (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi Tobi, thanks for replying and the info. on the chicken gizzards and hearts I can hold off on them for a bit and just do the liver treats until she is more used to raw. I can stuff some toys of hers with some bits of liver or chicken. It's been really hot and humid here so she's been getting some of her frozen broth cubes with bits of meat in them.... I have a few breast in the freezer I can take out slice up and dry for treats too so not to over do it with liver


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

My dogs go nuts for dehydrated heart and liver. I just slice thin and place in the oven on the lowest temp with the door cracked open til dry and crunchy. Jerky is their next favorite.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

oh, something for hot times... ours loves anything frozen and ground... freezerburnt ground beef is a great treat lol! woks as a whole meal too


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

I started my guys out on chicken quarters, I have never ever fed chicken backs. Can't find them easily here. Just remove the skin and extra fatty pieces on it to start out, and slowly start leaving it on.


----------



## Diva_Ziva (Jul 5, 2012)

Thank you everyone for replying and helping with my questions I can't wait to share how Ziva's first Raw Meal goes


----------



## Diva_Ziva (Jul 5, 2012)

Just another question.... Should I hold on to the quarter while she eats it? I've seen where some suggest it and some not for aggression reasons? She's only ever shown food aggression once with a raw bone which we worked with her on and she's never done it again. We still don't let the kids around her with raw bones anyhoo


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Some people say it created picky eaters as in they will only eat from your hand others don't. I would let her have it, but if she doesn't understand it to hold it for her.


----------



## Diva_Ziva (Jul 5, 2012)

Ok ... thanks ... can't wait to see how she reacts to it tomorrow...


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I held on when I started with mine, but they are gulpers, I was worried they didn't know how to chew. They were never aggressive and I think they liked the lesson.


----------



## Diva_Ziva (Jul 5, 2012)

Ziva had her first raw meal this morning, 2 quarters. She did so well with chewing the bones seemed to really take her time about 7 to 10mins. per quarter. She did seem to drink a ton of water after eating, is that normal? She did have loose stool which I did not freak about as I'm sure it is just her system getting used to it. 

Hard getting used to looking at her food bowls being empty as she was free fed on her kibble.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Liz said:


> My dogs go nuts for dehydrated heart and liver. I just slice thin and place in the oven on the lowest temp with the door cracked open til dry and crunchy. Jerky is their next favorite.


Mine have liver in the dehydrator as we speak. They do go crazy for it!


----------



## Diva_Ziva (Jul 5, 2012)

So Ziva had her diner 1 1/2 quarters her stool was yellow which I know is due to the chicken and it is very very runny. Is this due to her system getting used to the raw? Should I add to take away something? It was as skinless as I could get it and as fat less as I could make it. I'm trying not to worry as I have read the stool post about 15 times today... lol ...


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

She is fine. It sounds like she is getting a lot and you may want to cut back a bit until she has more solid stools but personally I would give her a couple of days. This is a whole different world forher and her body needs a little time to adjust. Be patient, you are doing great.


----------



## Diva_Ziva (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks again Liz for helping me keep my nerves in check, I was pretty sure that was ok but it's always nice to hear from others that it's ok .... She really seemed to like it a bit funny this morning she just licked and licked then she took one bite looked at me as if to say.... oh mom this is for me and I didn't even steal it off the counter when you and dad were not looking... then tore into it.... she did really really well at chewing the bones too which also put me a little at ease think it will take me a bit longer to get used to hearing the bones crunch lmao


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

That is so funny. I love the way they react. My oldest took three days to eat. He didn't even want to touch it. I guess ten years of training not to touch "people food" was really ingrained. I think he really believed this was some sort of mean trick. Now he loves everything but rabbit. My young hoodlums didn't even blink - they just devoured it before I came to senses and changed my mind.  It makes me happy to see all my guys nejoy their food so much and be so healthy. It may take a little doing but even changing from one kibble to another is sometimes difficult and should be done slowly. Keep us posted.


----------



## Diva_Ziva (Jul 5, 2012)

I sure will as here is really the only place I have to ask questions from those who are feeding raw, I'm still looking but still no luck yet finding anyone are me. 

On another note I did take pictures of Ziva's teeth this morning before her breakfast but I'm not sure I will really see any change as he teeth are nice a white then again she is only 9 months old so not a lot of time for plac to build up and she has always been given bones to chew... but in a few weeks I'll take more and post if there is a difference with pictures of before and after.


----------



## Diva_Ziva (Jul 5, 2012)

It's been almost a week and Ziva is doing well on her Chicken Quarters. Some days her poo is normal and some days a bit runny.... figuring it is still just her system getting used to the raw chicken. When should I start letting her have skin on?


----------



## Gally (Jan 28, 2012)

I would personally wait until you've seen at least a few days of consistently good poop before leaving the skin on. How much are you feeding and how much does she weigh?  I'd be tempted to cut down portions slightly until firmer poops are reached but if you're already feeding small portions it may just be her adjusting.


----------



## Diva_Ziva (Jul 5, 2012)

Ok no skin for awhile yet then.... Ziva is about 130lbs right now and getting only 2lbs of food so start at a low amount. I don't want her too loose too much weight as she already looks pretty thin to help firm up should I give her more bone?


----------



## Gally (Jan 28, 2012)

If you have access to backs or necks they are bonier than quarters and might help firm her up.


----------

